# What Some People Tow With!



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

We just returned from a day trip to Martinsburg, WV!

Well in our travels we saw not one, but two Jeep Liberty's towing 25 foot plus rigs.

The first one we saw was on I-70 right around Frederick. It looked to be towing about a 26 or 29 foot Aerolite!

The second was trying to climb the hill approaching Harpers Ferry on US 340. It is only a 6% grade but I bet he was lucky to be towing @ 25 mph. He was pulling a 25' Fleetwood!

I wonder who sold them the rigs?????

Have a Great Sunday!

Tim

I was so amazed that I had to submit a road report.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

It is quite disturbing, Tim. The worst I have seen is a 31' Trail-lite being pulled by a Ford Expedition. No sway control either. I asked the owner how it tows and he says the transmission slips a little but does fine.









Randy


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

But i bet you that each and everyone of them had a dealer, who stated, when asked "can i pull this thing with what I got" ... the dealer gave the standard

"Hell yeah -- i have sold dozens of these trailers to people towing with less then what you have with no problem!!"...

I mean lets face it -- theorectically my Xterra can tow my Outback -- but so could my lawnmower... just notice nowhere did i use the word SAFELY!!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

We saw a trailblazer pulling a 30 foot something or other a couple of seasons ago.

On the other end of the spectrum I've seen some 3/4 and 1 ton pickups with their bumpers about dragging towing MONSTER 5'vers that should be towed by MDT's. It's not just people with smaller trucks who are told they can tow anything.

Mike


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Some people don't have a clue on safe towing.
It's everywhere. Maybe there should be a special stamp to get on your drivers license or something that involves training.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I saw a guy with a trailblazer pulling I believe it was 25RSS Outback
He said the hill were alittle much for it.

Jolly
And some people just don't think or care.
I do like the ideal of the special stamp for training

Don


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

I believe it was the comedian Gallager who said everyone should be issued one of those kid toy guns that shoot those orange plastic suction cup darts.

Then when you see someone on the road doing stupid stuff you tag the vehicle with a suction cup dart.

So when others see a car or truck plastered with a bunch of orange darts (or in this case an unsafe setup). Thats a great visual indicator for all others to stay far far away from 'em!!!


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

One of the mom's in my daughter's kindergarden class said they have a 34+ ft trailer, (not a light weight) which they pull behind their Expedition, no WD hitch or sway control.







She said its a real white knuckle experience to move it. I tried to suggest a safer alternative, but while interested, she needed to talk with DH as she didn't understand much of the mechanics. Hope they don't use it to often! (and never near any of us)









I'll continue to encourage her to trade for a smaller, more manageable outback.

Dreamtimers


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> he says the transmission slips a little but does fine


 LOL!









Yeah, I'll bet it does slip a little. Wonder if it's already in the shop?

I agree with the sticker thing. Heck, they make people get special motorcycle licenses, why not a "towing" license? Maybe that wouldn't work. As I recall, truck drivers are supposed to have CDL's. I don't see many of those guys driving at safe speeds. I can't imagine what the kinetic energy of 80,000 pounds at 70 miles an hour is, but probably quite a bit. I'm not sure I've ever seen a truck driving at the posted truck speed limit. Except up hill, of course, and then they are normally at a safe speed.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

leaving the campground on july 4th was a 04/05 tahoe limited towing a 36 foot tahoe toy hauler.







yikes. talk about sag, i said to the wife look at that, her comment was they have "balls" to go down the road like that. they did have sway control though.

darrel


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

A few weeks ago, on the outerbanks I saw a Toyota tundra trying to pull a 5th wheel that I wouldn't have tried with my 2500HD duramax. It was at least 36' triple axle. (the toyota looked like the tire on it were about to pop!!)

Wish he had hit me, I could use the money!!


----------



## Big Iron (Jan 16, 2005)

While camping in PA ealier this month I saw a Crown Victoria, that's right I said Crown Vic, pulling a 26 foot something or other. He had the weight disturbution bars and all. Needless to say after I stopped laughing I got the heck out of his way. I still can not believe that someone sold him the trailer, let alone the hitch.

Big Iron


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

Reminds me of when I saw a 1/2 ton late 80s Ford Van pulling a Park Model trailer. You know the ones with the full sliding glass door.

There was at least 6 kids in that thing. No W/D hitch, tires about to pop and burning oil like crazy.

I was just praying that a state trooper would stop him before he killed someone.


----------



## schrade (May 5, 2005)

Coming out of the campground this weekend, there was a mid 90's Chrysler town and country minivan pulling a 23 foot hybrid. No WD no Sway control, and I watched him spin his tires on the light gravel trying to make it up a very small hit at the exit. Of course three kids, in the back not in car seats or seat belts also.

Just shook my head and asked the wife if we could get the duramax so we wouldn't look like them!! She didnt find that as funny as I did.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

We saw a Jeep Liberty pulling what looked like Surveyor SV291 - the thing is 30 feet long.

I just can't imagine the Liberty having enough power to pull it????


----------



## Huskytracks (Apr 18, 2005)

Some people will try anything. Example:

My father in law had a 1/2 ton dodge with a heavy(2100IB) slide in. He was proud all the money he had that he had saved by not buying a 3/4 ton. When I asked him about how the camper weighed quite a bit more than the load capacity of the truck, he told me he had fixed the problem by adding a set of airbags to the rear axle!!









I say he had that setup because the tranny of his truck burned up after 4 trips with the camper.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

A few years ago when I started looking at trailers I was at a show and a saleswoman asked what kind of TV I had. I barely had the word "suburban" out of my mouth when she was spewing the standard "oh, you can pull just about anything here then" line. A little research showed that (pre-2000) suburbans ranged in capacity from 5000 pounds (1/2 ton, 5.7, 3.73) to 10,000 (3/4 ton, 7.4L, 4.10).

Guess which one I had then and which one I've since traded it in for.


----------



## qgallo (Jul 2, 2005)

About 2 months ago I saw a Explorer Sportrac pulling a 26 footer. Sportracs only come with a 6 cylinder. That had to be tough in the mountains of Western NC .


----------



## jscotb (Apr 10, 2004)

Was at Fort Wilderness last month and saw a 30 foot fiver being pulled by a 1996 Chevy 1/2 ton extended cab. Have seenseveral 30 foot trailers behind Explorers and mid-size trucks.


----------



## Jay8256 (May 27, 2005)

I have a F-150 5.4, 3:73, towing package, airbags, it is rated at 9,200 lbs tow capacity as purchased. I made them show me in writing after buying my first truck years ago before we had a TT and then finding out it was not big enough to tow anything over 3,600 lbs. We have a 28 FRLS which weighs in at 7,700 lbs, dry. When loaded it is about 8,100 lbs. I have no problems pulling it and controlling it. NOW, if we lived or traveled in the mountains I am not sure I would feel the same way. I am not sure to the physics involved but can tell you this trucks pulls the 5th better than it did the 5,500 lb TT we previously owned, WD, sway controller and all. I really noticed the difference when being passed or passing 18 wheelers, for some reason you do not get sucked over next to them with a 5th wheel, like you do with a TT or even in a Motorhome. I do agree that it would make sense to have people licensed to pull campers. At this time you can pull into an RV sales lot, purchase, hook up, and drive and no cares if you even know what you are doing or if you have any experience at all. 
Jim


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Jay8256 said:


> At this time you can pull into an RV sales lot, purchase, hook up, and drive and no cares if you even know what you are doing or if you have any experience at all.
> Jim
> [snapback]47101[/snapback]​


Try hanging out in a boat where you're 100 miles from your car, 1/4 mile from shore, in 30 feet of water, and drunk morons all over having no clue how to operate their vessel safely or obey the "rules of the road".


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Yesterday I saw a Chysler Pacifica pulling a 26 ft trailer. Different.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

I remember during the 70's almost everyone towed with a passenger car. Stationwagon's were very popular. We towed with a 71 woody stationwagon then moved up to a 73 Suburban 1/2 ton. Trailer was a 31' Vega 9,000lbs.

Times change lawers have to make $$$ so the car makers have factor liability into their towing specs.

The next move will allow the TV dealer to check your driving record and modify the TV ratings based on your bad driving skills.

Your on vacation slowdown and enjoy the view.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Well, sure, and none of us wore seatbelts while our dads tooled us around with one arm on the steering wheel and the other holding a beer in a car whose suspension made every corner a risky proposition.









In other words, because everyone did it doesn't mean it was safe.

Would be interesting to see the stats on accidents/deaths caused by those arrangements compared with today to see if it really was more unsafe or if we've just responded to the lawyers.


----------



## oiler (Jan 5, 2005)

In Calgary last week I saw a 21 or 23 Foot Terry with a slide being pulled








by a AZTEC








It even had W/D bars so i guess he figured he was ok, by the way he was heading for Banff and the mountains
Towing capacity of a Aztec is 2000 lbs with 2 occupants, I had to look ti up when I got back to work today
Jeff


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

I've got a CDL, with a P for Passenger rating, but I can't drive anything over a certain GVW and nothing with air brakes. It's basically for driving a bus. But nothing was discussed about towing safety in the courses I took, (weights, that is).

I agree with the stamp idea. But I also was talking with a buddy and came up with the Stupid Police. The SP drives around, looking for people doing stupid stuff, and then beats the crap out of them.

Granted, the SP idea may come back to haunt me!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I don't recall what the actual ratings were, but the '74 Ford LTD wagon we had growing up weighed more than my Avalanche, and had a 460 c.i.d V-8, a C6 transmission, and probably close to a 130" WB. I would take a guess and say most of those older cars could handle the towing, with the proper hitch setup. Of course, if someone has stat's showing different, I'll concede my position.

Tim


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

Hmm all this talk is making me wonder if I am one of those idiots. I have a Dodge Durango 2001. It has the 5.9L v8 with the 3.92 gears. It says that it is rated for 7400lbs. I have the 26rs which when we go camping and have it loaded up runs around 5300-5500lbs with all gear and fresh water. In the durango it is just me and the kids(450lbs yes, I am the bulk of that weight) and maybe 1 kids bike(20ish lbs).

Kos


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Oiler,

Since we happen to have an Aztek, I know the number. Don't know where you got 2000 lbs from. An Aztek is rated to tow a 3500 lb trailer. Still, the Terry no doubt weighs more than that when loaded.

Bill


----------



## Jetman (Apr 21, 2005)

I just returned a few weeks ago after setting out (with some trepidation) on a 3000 mile journey from Wichita, KS to San Diego and back. We did the trip (our first one) with a new 23rs and a 1999 Durango, 5.9l rated to tow 5700#. Loaded we were close to 5000#. Wow...what an eye opener. No danger towing with that combination, but man...the gas mileage sucked!! 5.4 mpg average for the whole trip. Also, going up any kind of hill was slow going. We managed to keep the speed up around 60 or 65 most of the time, but that poor Durango was working it's 130,000 mile heart out. Glad I kept it maintained or no telling what could have happened. Well the trip was long but uneventful really. However....................

As of last week we now own a brand new Ford F250 quad cab with the 6.0 Power Stroke Diesel...and geez....the difference is amazing. We knew we were going to need a new truck cuz we'd like to upgrade in a couple of years, but the california trip clinched it. I love the new truck and it's capability, but I'm going to miss the good ol' Durango.

PS...there are a lot of idiots towing things around out there...with and without the proper equipment!!

Cheers everyone...

W


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

>Would be interesting to see the stats on accidents/deaths caused by those arrangements compared with today to see if it really was more unsafe or if we've just responded to the lawyers.

>Boater Dan

Stats: On a per-million-miles-traveled basis, traffic deaths are about 25% of what they were thirty years ago. Weâ€™re making progress.

My CDL has all endorsements â€" doubles, triples, tankers, hazmat, bus, air brakes, plus a motorcycle endorsement. IOW, anything out there. Someone commented early in this thread that he hadnâ€™t seen many truck drivers driving safely. An 80,000 lb semi â€" as long as it is loaded properly, with attention to weight distribution, and the rig is in good condition â€" is MUCH more stable and predictable than a sizeable tag trailer behind a 1-ton pickup. I contend that the semi rig is safer at any attainable speed than the pickup and TT, not because of the driver necessarily, but because the equipment is built for one purpose â€" to tow and be towed.
When we get our trailer this winter/next spring, it will be a five-er, no debate.

Where can I make a contribution to the Stupid Police?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

On the discussion of what people tow with. Yesterday my brother in law saw a 28 ft trailer laying on its side while still on its wheels and connected to a Chev trailblazer. It was on the NJ turnpike and what he saw are the only details we have but he went for a nasty ride cause all the back windows of the trailblaxer wer blown out and it looked like the trailer slid a while on its side.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

When we went to South Dakota I was suprised to see the majority of trailers were pulled by 3/4 or 1 ton trucks. Most didn't have the hitches setup correctly, the rears were down a bit but at least the trucks were big enough.

Mike


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

When I was driving home Friday doing around 70 I was passed by a Jeep liberty towing what had to be a 26' trailer and it wasn't a lightwieght. I would love to see him on a hill or try to stop.NUTS!!!

John


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Believe a Jeep Liberty has 5000 lb tow rating. Also, they don't have a lot of wheelbase either. Sounds like an accident waiting to happen.

Bill


----------

